# Thank you army.ca



## 1r4AD (9 Mar 2007)

I have occasionally lurked on this forum for years. Only registered past little while, never felt I had a reason to post until today.

Started out about 18 months ago I was finishing up my university degree didnt know what to do withmyself. I did alright but I was a mess. Topping 300 lbs, drinking too much, little motivation. I always wanted to be a soldier and I love my country but despite my parents being civil servants felt it wasn't a career for me (probably because of my poor fitness). Finally one day I sat down and decided I am going to stand up and do it.

After about a year and a half of hard hard work I am slightly under 220 lbs, finished my DEO interview yesterday and was told I was a very competitive candidate and to get my affairs in order. Succesfully completed the medical and CFAT as well.

I just wanted to post this for two reasons.

Firstly, that no matter how far gone you are or what you have screwed up you can pick yourself up and dust yourself off and make something of yourself. 

Secondly, thank you so much army.ca because many times I have felt like quitting on my dream and your stories, advice, and information has kept me going and motivated. I know I havn't posted but it really helped me and I would not have made it without this forum.

You people do good things by helping new people interested in the armed forces.

Thank you.


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Mar 2007)

Congrats on your hard work and dedication.


----------



## safeboy43 (9 Mar 2007)

Great job for sticking with it and kicking the habits. Best of luck to you in the CF!  

Cheers


----------



## gaspasser (9 Mar 2007)

Congratulations for having the self motivation and self discipline to lose the weight, get in shape and follow a dream.  I think you'll make a great officer with an attitude like that. Any idea what branch of officer you want?
Welcome to the Canadian Forces and army.ca.


----------



## Pea (9 Mar 2007)

Best of  luck with your journey!


----------



## 1r4AD (9 Mar 2007)

My three choices were, Armour, EME, Logistics, in that order but I was only really interested in Armour and that is what my interviewr told me I had a good shot at.

 ;D


----------



## SoF (9 Mar 2007)

It's motivation like yours that will help you during basic. Congrats on your weight loss and good luck to you in the CF


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Mar 2007)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## warspite (9 Mar 2007)

Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## villecour (10 Mar 2007)

Well done, remember you are your own dream, and you have already done a lot with it, and keep ''working'' it will be great on you and to whatever you decide to do, you will be a good officer because at least you know you can do better
   Best of luck


----------



## mudrecceman (10 Mar 2007)

Give 'er and good luck!


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2007)

Well 1r4AD,

Now that you've decided to step out of the woodwork, keep us posted on your progress.

Congratulations to you and what a great attitude you have!!

Vern


----------



## phantomofthemuppetshow (10 Mar 2007)

Greetings to the resolute person whose aspiration is to join Armor! I thought I would share my story as well. After 2 fuzzy University degrees and a lifetime of mediocre fitness, I took a very blue collar job last summer that placed unheard of demands on my upper body to get in better shape. My goal was to join the Infantry or Signals. When I found out that my eyesight was a V5 in January, I went to image plus laser centre in Winnipeg and underwent PRK to improve it to qualify. (100 seconds for both eyes) The Doctor there said that the US Navy employs this procedure on some of its pilots over the Lasik procedure due to a smaller number of post-op difficulties with adverse night vision effects.The Medical Assistant said that 3 months post op, I would be able to begin the BMOQ, provided that everything was stable. Currently, my vision is very good although a little fuzzy (this is normal for the first week or two). I am thrilled to be fulfilling my destiny to serve my country. To those who are considering the same; GO FOR IT AND FOLLOW YOUR DREAMS!!! I remain... Yours Truly, ...the phantom


----------



## Port Hope (25 Mar 2007)

I would like to echo your appreciation of army.ca!  It has been a great resource as I pondered a career in the military.

 I filled out my initial application at the end of January 2007 for DEO armour officer, wrote the CFAT two weeks into February.  Went for medical and interview beginning of March (army.ca really helped with the interview).  Could be off to St. Jean for August if all goes well.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2007)

Congrats and lots of luck!!


----------



## 1r4AD (2 May 2007)

Hey guys just figured I would drop back and tell you that I GOT A CALL  

Suprised as hell though, I picked armour and EME as my two main choices with logistics as the third, seemed real interesting and I have some experience with transport and warehouse managment.

I was told by people down at the recruiter, wow im sure you will be in armour were looking for new people or wow your degree in a chemical science you got a good shot at EME. However they all said oh wow logistics? I really don't think you have a chance.

Got a call this morning, shipping out the 27th of august, LOGISTICS (LAND).

I can't wait, I don't think I have been this excited about anything before.

 ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (2 May 2007)

Congrats  ;D


----------



## Haggis (2 May 2007)

Good stuff and good luck.

Amateurs think tactics.  Professionals think *logisitics*.

I can't remember who said that but if anyone doubts it, try fighting a war with no ammo/fuel/water.  That stuff has to come from _somewhere_!

 ;D


----------



## villecour (3 May 2007)

Well done and keep at it.


----------



## MarkOttawa (3 May 2007)

1r4AD: Supplying War: Logistics from Wallenstein to Patton 
by Martin van Creveld
http://www.amazon.ca/Supplying-War-Logistics-Wallenstein-Patton/dp/0521546575/ref=sr_1_1/701-9840826-9598762?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1178234422&sr=1-1

Perhaps the Germans' downfall  given their focus on operations (see the Soviet Union, 1941, and Rommel in North Africa) .

Creveld is a great military historian and almost anything of his is worth reading.
http://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_ss_b/701-9840826-9598762?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=%22van+creveld%22&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&Go=Go

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Jaydub (3 May 2007)

Congratulations, 1r4AD.  As you probably know, regardless of their element, Logistics personnel can be posted to any unit.  That could even mean a Ship if you're real lucky!


----------



## safeboy43 (3 May 2007)

Wow! Good for you, man! Best of luck in BMQ and beyond!


----------



## 1r4AD (3 May 2007)

Jaydub said:
			
		

> Congratulations, 1r4AD.  As you probably know, regardless of their element, Logistics personnel can be posted to any unit.  That could even mean a Ship if you're real lucky!



oh crap

 :crybaby:


----------



## deedster (3 May 2007)

Good for you!  Good luck.
D2


----------



## geo (4 May 2007)

1r4AD
you could, just maybe get posted to an armoured unit......or better yet - a Combat Engineer Reg't


----------

